

With HealBe, Indiegogo Fails The Crowd - chinocharles
http://www.crowdfundinsider.com/2014/04/35611-media-missing-point-crowdfunding-indiegogo-healbe-scampaign/

======
DidLog
I think this just goes to show you the power that some well put together info
graphics, attractive photography, and interesting content can get you. Even
though it's a scam, they know how to package it correctly.

~~~
chinocharles
It's up to the individual to determine whether or not it is a scam. It's up to
the platform to make sure the individual can act on what they find. That's
where Indiegogo falls short.

------
pessimizer
HealBe isn't a misguided, ultimately doomed project that's making promises
that it ultimately won't be able to fulfill on the finances that it has. It's
a fraud that is making scientific and health claims that are a combination of
"known to be impossible" and "likelihood that they've accomplished this is
zero."

If you're saying that the essence of crowdfunding is advance fee scams for
magic beans, then crowdfunding is garbage.

